# Fast n' Loud



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Discovery 9.00pm , part 2 tonight , the challenge was to get a 1977 Trans Am like the Smokey and the Bandit car , tune it up , get Burt Reynolds to sign it and deliver it in time for a rally :thumb:

Just realised my typo lol

FAST N LOUD


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

cheers, will have a look after:thumb:


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Need to catch it on +1 missed part 1 though


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

How frail does burt reynolds look.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

davo3587 said:


> How frail does burt reynolds look.


Yep, just googled to see he's 78:doublesho


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

He's probably done more damage, than the cop cars on the film.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

very silly, luv it! top car:thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Great tv show. Always puts a smile on my face


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Love the show, sad it seems to be turning into a farce like American Choopers did, once the big sponsors get involved theses shows lose the plot.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

s29nta said:


> very silly, luv it! top car:thumb:





J306TD said:


> Great tv show. Always puts a smile on my face





Alzay said:


> Love the show, sad it seems to be turning into a farce like American Choopers did, once the big sponsors get involved theses shows lose the plot.


It's hoot , very entertaining :thumb: when they travel a bit to look for cars and they arrive at some kind of farm field ,there is dozens of classic cars exposed to the elements been sitting out for decades :doublesho


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Did any of you know about the controversy that Richard Rawlings got into with SEMA?

Have a read of this: http://spankmymarketer.com/sema.html

Weird weird stuff....


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone catch todays episode?

They just finished a gorgeous triple black Mustang Convertible worth $50k when an uninsured SUV driver ran a red light and wrecked it.....heartbreaking


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

This is such a great show, they had an all day marathon of the show a few weeks back!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

The smokey and the bandit programme was amazing!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody see the Rolls Royce episode...nutters!


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

asonda said:


> Anybody see the Rolls Royce episode...nutters!


yes and had to laugh when the realized the brakes and suspension used the same fluid...good old hydropneumatic.

and I think it looked a lot better before the messed with, wheels did not suit it and why would you want to mess with the ride of a RR


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Captain Pugwash said:


> yes and had to laugh when the realized the brakes and suspension used the same fluid...good old hydropneumatic.
> 
> and I think it looked a lot better before the messed with, wheels did not suit it and why would you want to mess with the ride of a RR


I agree entirely with what you said...I think the bags on it were cool though but that's just because I'm 2 years old and think pimps are wicked innit bruv 

In all seriousness, the one decent thing they did to that roller was give it the reclining roof


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I LOOOVE that show. Tom the mechanic is absolutely hilarious. And Dennis just has far too much money.

The Bandit Trans-Am with the 17 inch snowflakes was amazing looking. And as for the Roller, I actually kinda liked it (because it was totally scandalous) but would NEVER want it.

Cooks

PS it was hilarious that they installed the roof back-to-front at first!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

*This weeks episode*

The Falcon sounded like the dogs ******** ,:argie:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

bigslippy said:


> The Falcon sounded like the dogs ******** ,:argie:


That LED lightbar on the front end spoiled it though


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> That LED lightbar on the front end spoiled it though


Yeah, I did notice that , looked well out of place:thumb:


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Very off the wall, would luv to be there, hes a nutjob, good fun tho..compare that that to our stuffy car shows..BLLUUURRRR !
Turn out some decent cars with style..

Yeh Wasnt LOUD ENOUGH WAS IT


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I liked the 'Holy Grail' mustang someone got a bargain, that green one was horrendous though.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

I love this show and all the cars they do. I actually use his haggling techniques for real! 

"so how much will this $200 job cost me sue?"

Ass monkey


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody still watching this? 

Did you see the concourse restorations of the first ever 2 Firebirds? I thought they were good episodes in General due to seeing the attention to detail of these kind of restorations.

Would still love to see them do more mechanical work than the glitzy showbiz, story making crap they do.

Did you see the sacking of the 2 guys? I've read up on it and tbh I don't know what to believe as I know RR can be an idiot by the stories you read on the net.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Like their restorations but hate the crappy stories they do. Also the countdowns from their best bits (last 2 episodes) are a waste of time too


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great show & one of my favs. Even splashed out on a couple of t shirts & a hoodie.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody been watching it this series?

What I want to know, the guy that came to help them build those 2 cars, the very 1st and 2nd firebirds ever built?

Richard then fired 2 of the guys, tom and jason?

Now I see the guy that came to help, who supposedly had his own business and was into restoring cars bolt by bolt...is now an employee..wtf happened there?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeh I saw that one and wondered too. I think they exercised a bit of truth economics there - that guy probably worked for a company doing but-and-bolt restorations. 

I'll really miss Tom from it. He's an absolute legend. 

Cooks


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Do also remember it is an entertainment show, not a factual documentary, so the difference between what is portrayed on screen and reality are going to be very different :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Yeh I saw that one and wondered too. I think they exercised a bit of truth economics there - that guy probably worked for a company doing but-and-bolt restorations.
> 
> I'll really miss Tom from it. He's an absolute legend.
> 
> Cooks


If you saw the teaser for next weeks episode, looks like he's set up shop in the old Gas Monkey building 



shl-kelso said:


> Do also remember it is an entertainment show, not a factual documentary, so the difference between what is portrayed on screen and reality are going to be very different :thumb:


I know it's for Entertainment but it really annoys me that they think it makes it more interesting for us, I'd rather them tell the truth and we get to see it more open and more honest.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Would love to do the Pikes Peak, looks crazy


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Did you see the video of Sebastian Loeb doing pikes peak? Unbelievable.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sébastien Loeb's Record Setting Pikes Peak Run - …:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

I don't really like Aaron's falcon.

Also the car he overtook looked like a SEAT ibiza???


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not to keen on his Falcon either, Pikes Peak to me still means crazy weird hybrid rally car things...not old school muscle.

Guess that's what comes with it all being tarmac now.

Wonder how much of a waiting list there is for places like Gas Monkey, West Coast Customs etc.... Remember reading or watching something where you can't just go to these garages anymore you have to make an appointment months and months in advance and even then you're not 100% likely to have that appointment, even if you have a million in the bank...


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

I think he mainly wanted to race track. But if you have a race car why not? 

You could befriend Richard and go half and half with him on a "holy grail" car..... Then buy him out after its done LOL 😎 Dennis you old dog you.


----------

